
Femtosecond phase control in high-field THz-driven ultrafast electron sources - bookofjoe
https://www.osapublishing.org/optica/abstract.cfm?uri=optica-6-7-872
======
djaque
Wow! Never thought I'd see an article from my field on HN.

~~~
dr_dshiv
What does it mean and what are the implications?

~~~
djaque
UED is cool because it has the potential to let us make "molecular movies". IE
collect data on the position of atoms in a molecular as a function of time w/
atomic resolution. The main engineering challenge is producing a high enough
quality beam. People think THz is one path to that because it is an all
optical system and has extremely low jitter/you get nice control over the
whole system.

